# Micro crabs



## Garuf (23 May 2009)

Found these on ebay and wonders ed if anyone had given them a go? 
I like the look but Â£25 seems steep?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Micro-spider-crab ... 1|294%3A50


----------



## Nick16 (23 May 2009)

yeah for 5 1cm crabs you will hardly see in a 20L nano!


----------



## Garuf (23 May 2009)

Hmm, I've warmed to them. I've been looking for some vampire crabs for months now and these seem like the easier option... I just can't find anything about them except for sales sites and then the info is mixed.


----------



## squiggley (23 May 2009)

Send an email to the ebay seller, its Colin Dunlop and has had several items publish in PFK regarding bettas and clown loach spawnings. I've had a fair bit off of him, wild bettas, cpds and cherry shrimps plus more. They've all been quality.


----------



## rawr (23 May 2009)

They definately look quite interesting, let us know if you get any info/buy some.


----------



## baron von bubba (23 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Hmm, I've warmed to them. I've been looking for some vampire crabs for months now and these seem like the easier option... I just can't find anything about them except for sales sites and then the info is mixed.



they have some vampire crabs in my lfs! shame yer a bit too far away! :0/


----------



## Garuf (23 May 2009)

Don't tease with these things! How much are they? Would you consider shipping me a trio?


----------



## squiggley (23 May 2009)

Saw some vampire crabs yesterday at my local MA  Â£10 each


----------



## Garuf (23 May 2009)

Where are you Squiggly?


----------



## LondonDragon (23 May 2009)

Always like crabs, just be warner you will need a closed wood tank, otherwise they will end up on the floor and dried up!
I have crabs in my Rio before and they escape via the back where the hoses come in. Love this tiny ones though! its making me think about buying them!! haha


----------



## squiggley (23 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Where are you Squiggly?




Way way down in North Devon


----------



## Garuf (23 May 2009)

Huff  I'd gladly pay for someone to post them to me!


----------



## fish.com1 (23 May 2009)

Take a look here 

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=281079&hl=micro+crabs

and here

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=285262&hl=micro+crabs

and here

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=285743&hl=micro+crabs


----------



## three-fingers (25 May 2009)

fish.com1 said:
			
		

> Take a look here
> 
> http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=281079&hl=micro+crabs


YEAH!

I saw one 3 days ago, out of 6.  On average I'd say I see one twice a week in my 30" tank.

Thinking about getting some more though, they are pretty cool.

The fact I see them less makes it nicer when I do see them.


----------



## mr. luke (25 May 2009)

Im thinking of getting some for mmy 35l invert tank.
Ive read that they do well with shrimps and snails so im going to trial them 
I think a tnak full of these (assuming they breed for me) and crs would look lovely


----------



## Garuf (25 May 2009)

I'll probably get some for my nano when I get it rescaped, I do really like the look of them. Crabs are fascinating. 

I should post up a thread asking for some vampire crabs and another on how to set up an aquaterrarium...


----------



## joanne (27 May 2009)

I have some never see them they live with my shrimps and hang out under a piece of wood.

Got them from ebay the first lot turned up dead due to being sent 1st class. Colin sorting it out and resent them on nextday.


----------

